# World Record: Haswell CPU Overclocked to 7193.8 MHz



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Chi-Kui Lam from Hong Kong has set a new overclocking world record.





> Of course, there is no question that this is a completely useless exercise for everyday purposes, but it remains fun to see what certain hardware combinations are capable of.


Here


----------

